# Orion XTR12 series one specs?



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

I've got an Orion XTR12 (I think it is a series 1) sub that I am thinking of using in an upcoming install. It was warrantied years ago, and never reinstalled after I got it back, so it is nearly new(ish) I guess. Anybody have the specs on these subs? I won't be surprised if it needs an enclosure bigger than I can come up with in the truck, but I have to at least give it a shot. Thanks for any help. Great forum by the way...can't get enough!


----------



## sick1 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used to have the specs memorized. I'll dig around to see if I can find an old spec sheet. They will work rather well in a small-ish sealed enclosure (1 to 1.25 squared) I do not think they were recommended for ported enclosures, but I can't remember. They were *brutal* in a bandpass enclosure.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

I actually bought them because I heard them (used to have two, but accidently threw one away - don't ask) in a bandpass setup.. I would appreciate it greatly if you can find some info. Just went out to the garage and had a look at it, and it still looks brand spankin new... This sub plus my A600 should do me just fine


----------



## sick1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Check the link below, has specs for series 2, and they will work for series 1


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/83585-need-sub-advice-some-older-members.html


----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

The original XTR12 was my first subwoofer ! I still have it in the closet somewhere. It was in a stuffed two cubic foot box and I loved it.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

sick1 said:


> Check the link below, has specs for series 2, and they will work for series 1
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/spl-science/83585-need-sub-advice-some-older-members.html


I saw your thread when I was searching before I asked, but I wasn't sure if the specs were the same on the series 2. The power handling figures are different (500w vs 800w), but I wasn't sure about the rest. Thanks for the link tho.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

They are different. I'll grab my external hdd and post the spec sheets for both in a few minutes.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

kennyg said:


> They are different. I'll grab my external hdd and post the spec sheets for both in a few minutes.


Awesome Kenny...thanks.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Here are the spec sheets for the 1, 2, and 3rd gen XTR series drivers. You can see a big change as they went into the XTR3's when the drivers started to go downhill.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Perfect! Much appreciated! Looks like the power numbers are all the same...no idea where my 800w came from.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jewellboy said:


> Perfect! Much appreciated! Looks like the power numbers are all the same...no idea where my 800w came from.


The XTRPRO was rated at 800.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Mine says 800w on the magnet... interesting.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jewellboy said:


> Mine says 800w on the magnet... interesting.


Pics??


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)




----------



## finfinder (Apr 15, 2006)

jewellboy said:


> Mine says 800w on the magnet... interesting.


Mine says 800 watts also.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, thats interesting. I've never seen that before, and thats def a single coil 1st gen.... I'm not sure I'd throw 800 rms to it though.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, don't think I'll push it that far. Thanks for all the info..


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I love these subs! Yours look new too, I'm a bit jealous...I stuck one on a WT3 awhile back and it modelled out to something CRAZY, like a 16 cube sealed box! They sound pretty good in anything though.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm ALWAYS in the market for good condition old Orion subs


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

This one was sent in just before they stopped the lifetime warranty agreement. It was reconditioned and returned, and I haven't had it out of the box until this week. I'm thinking of installing it in my crew cab Nissan Titan along with my recently aquired A600... Gotta figure out a box that will fit under the back seat tho.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jewellboy said:


> This one was sent in just before they stopped the lifetime warranty agreement. It was reconditioned and returned, and I haven't had it out of the box until this week. I'm thinking of installing it in my crew cab Nissan Titan along with my recently aquired A600... Gotta figure out a box that will fit under the back seat tho.


When did that end anyways, and who rebuilt it? I'm VERY curious who could get those drivers these days......


I wonder if those TeamPSI guys could build one, or know who could.....


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

Geez...I don't know, maybe ten years ago? I'm sure someone else on here can be a little more accurate. I sent the driver back to them, and when I got it back, it looked brand new. I tried to send another back some months later (a 12" dvc) and was told it would be a $75 charge to fix it. The end of a very good thing.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

jewellboy said:


> Geez...I don't know, maybe ten years ago? I'm sure someone else on here can be a little more accurate. I sent the driver back to them, and when I got it back, it looked brand new. I tried to send another back some months later (a 12" dvc) and was told it would be a $75 charge to fix it. The end of a very good thing.


Nice. I'm scared that if you were to attempt to send one to Orion now, you'd get back some garbage that uses their newer soft parts.


----------



## jewellboy (May 31, 2010)

No chance this baby is going anywhere near DEI..


----------

